# Favorite art thread



## Leaf on the Wind

I like landscape paintings, but my favorite are Chinese landscape paintings.


* *















This is the closest picture I could find of a landscape similar to the one I have on a hanging scroll that I have on my wall.


----------



## Milya

Hiroaki Samura


----------



## Narcissus

There are generally two kinds of art that 'move' me the most. Since I'm a bit of an outsider disappointed with humanity, I have a thing for:
a) Utopian space-ish landscapes, so I drool a lot over Roger Dean's artworks(he's one of my favourites):







b) Things that were found on the bottom of someone's mind: either surrealists or expressionists. SOme of my favourite pieces:


----------



## SysterMatic

* *




*Lucio Fontana*








I can't even tell how fucking amazing this is in its simplicity. I admire his genius. I know how difficult it is to think about the "best way" to express your feelings. And this is so immediate that its universal. Also the revolution in thw "how to use a canvas" question... So much respect. 
*Magritte*








I love every works of this artist. This specific work is one of my favourite because it remember me how powerfull the art is. A tool to describe the world. A tool to slap everyone in the face. 
*Escher*








Have you ever tried to destroy the reality? Probably. But few people are able to imagine something that would actually work. He find the balance in the paradox. That's unique. (I like every gestalt work). Also his technique is so really difficult to be good at. So he's so good from every point of view.
*Duchamp*








This. When I've seen this first time I thought every stupidweldressedguy should have one of these. 
Usefull tool.
*Manzoni*








I don't think this need explanations...



Really usefull thread


----------



## Milya

Michelle Czajkowski - Ava's Demon

Those colours... *So beautiful*


----------



## Rift

* *






vitaly s. alexius:










daniel conway:










nykolai aleksander:










francisco perez:










fuco ueda:










steven kenny:



















liiga smilshkalne :










jason levesque:










cypherx :










jeremy forson :










jinyoung shin :












(... just a brief few.)


----------



## aendern

I _*love*_ this character (Mantid from _The Void_)









And like everything from the _Saw _series. I love that kind of art.

Most things tragic and disturbing are really beautiful to me.

I also really love images of isolation and _desolation_. I love urban wastelands.










_28 Days Later_ was really visually beautiful to me.

I also really loved the scenery in the first _Twilight_ movie. I loved the isolated Washington/Alaska landscape/mountainscape.

I also love the architecture of the original _Portal_. I think my dream home would look very similar to that in some parts.


----------



## Rift

eh, I'm still awake, so...




* *






graham rounthwaite :










asaf hanuka :










arthur de pins :










vincent hui :




















tom bagshaw :










agostino arrivabene :










tony ariawan :










tae young choi :


















zoe lacchei :










bao pham :


















agim sulaj :












eric fortune :










sophie griotto :










james jean :


----------



## WickerDeer

I have been into Chiara Bautista's art lately. It's almost an obsession.


























And Fuko Ueda


----------

